
Horns are growing on young people’s skulls - Todd
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/06/20/horns-are-growing-young-peoples-skulls-phone-use-is-blame-research-suggests/
======
zimpenfish
PZ Myers did an excellent job of dissecting the claims of this paper.

[https://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2019/06/20/doctors-d...](https://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2019/06/20/doctors-
discover-plasticity-shock-horror/)

tl;dr « They also show that 40% of college-age people are exhibiting this
“problem”. I’d say that if it’s that common, while these same people seem to
be functioning well and are actively and voluntarily engaging in the activity
that putatively causes it, it probably isn’t a problem. »

